# my sketch



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Hey all,
I sat down earlier today and thought I might try my hand at drawing a hedgie. Any comments and critiques are welcomed and appreciated! :mrgreen: I hope you like it!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Nice  I like it! 
I can't even draw a stick-man :lol:


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

here's a better pic or it!


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Thanks for the compliment! 



LarryT said:


> I can't even draw a stick-man :lol:


:lol: That's funny!!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Great job, you are a good artist


----------



## nationofamanda (Jan 19, 2010)

it's very cute.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Thanks guys!


----------



## hedgiesrule (Jan 19, 2009)

Nice hedgie!!
Whenever I draw one people ask, "Is that a rabbit/chinchilla/hamster/porcupine?" lol
hr


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

hedgiesrule said:


> Nice hedgie!!
> Whenever I draw one people ask, "Is that a rabbit/chinchilla/hamster/porcupine?" lol
> hr


Hahaha I completely understand, my friends were saying "what is that??" :lol: 
Oh, and thanks by the way!


----------



## Betsyc (Jan 22, 2010)

aww how cute. It would be hard to draw a hedgehog, mine barely sits still for photos!


----------



## talibali (Aug 15, 2009)

very cute! i really cant even draw a circle......... not even with an outline.... kind of sad isnt it? :?


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Betsyc said:


> aww how cute. It would be hard to draw a hedgehog, mine barely sits still for photos!


Thanks, it took some thinking about how to draw the quills, they were hard. 



tali_luvs_hedgies said:


> very cute! i really cant even draw a circle......... not even with an outline.... kind of sad isnt it? :?


Thank you also! Now circles are something I have a hard time with too, I get frustrated over them sometimes!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I like the shape of the face and visor quills. Very talented!


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Thanks so much shetland!


----------

